# Spain Primera Liga 13-14 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 9, 2010)

13 Nov 19:00 Athletic Bilbao v Almeria  1.66 3.50 4.75 +53  
13 Nov 21:00 Atletico Madrid v Osasuna  1.66 3.60 4.50 +53  
13 Nov 23:00 Barcelona v Villarreal  1.16 6.00 13.00 +53  
14 Nov 18:00 Hercules v Real Sociedad  2.05 3.25 3.30 +53  
14 Nov 18:00 Malaga v Levante  2.05 3.25 3.30 +53  
14 Nov 18:00 Mallorca v D Coruna  1.75 3.40 4.33 +53  
14 Nov 18:00 Racing Santander v Espanyol  2.20 3.25 3.00 +53  
14 Nov 18:00 Real Zaragoza v Sevilla  2.90 3.25 2.25 +53  
14 Nov 20:00 Sporting Gijon v Real Madrid  8.50 5.00 1.28 +53  
14 Nov 22:00 Valencia v Getafe  1.57 3.60 5.50


----------



## ektoras88 (Nov 14, 2010)

All time results between Malaga and Levante
  	  Malaga wins 	  draws 	  Levante wins
League 	2 	0 	0
Total 	2 	0 	0

2004/2005
Spanish Primera Liga	Levante	0-1	Malaga	01-05-2005
Spanish Primera Liga	Malaga	1-0	Levante	12-12-2004

malaga-levante is 3 match and i see 3 win for malaga history shows that


----------



## ektoras88 (Nov 14, 2010)

All time results between Real Zaragoza and Seville
  	  Real Zaragoza wins 	  draws 	  Seville wins
League 	9 	5 	10
Total 	9 	5 	10

2009/2010
Spanish Primera Liga	Real Zaragoza	2-1	Seville	07-02-2010
Spanish Primera Liga	Seville	4-1	Real Zaragoza	12-09-2009
2007/2008
Spanish Primera Liga	Seville	5-0	Real Zaragoza	23-02-2008
Spanish Primera Liga	Real Zaragoza	2-0	Seville	29-09-2007
2006/2007
Spanish Primera Liga	Seville	3-1	Real Zaragoza	27-05-2007
Spanish Primera Liga	Real Zaragoza	2-1	Seville	06-01-2007
2005/2006
Spanish Primera Liga	Seville	1-1	Real Zaragoza	09-04-2006
Spanish Primera Liga	Real Zaragoza	0-2	Seville	27-11-2005
2004/2005
Spanish Primera Liga	Seville	0-1	Real Zaragoza	13-03-2005
Spanish Primera Liga	Real Zaragoza	3-0	Seville	31-10-2004
2003/2004
Spanish Primera Liga	Real Zaragoza	4-4	Seville	25-04-2004
Spanish Primera Liga	Seville	3-2	Real Zaragoza	07-12-2003
2001/2002
Spanish Primera Liga	Seville	4-2	Real Zaragoza	20-01-2002
Spanish Primera Liga	Real Zaragoza	1-1	Seville	09-09-2001
1999/2000
Spanish Primera Liga	Real Zaragoza	2-1	Seville	30-01-2000
Spanish Primera Liga	Seville	0-0	Real Zaragoza	12-09-1999
1996/1997
Spanish Primera Liga	Real Zaragoza	2-1	Seville	09-02-1997
Spanish Primera Liga	Seville	1-2	Real Zaragoza	08-09-1996
1995/1996
Spanish Primera Liga	Seville	1-1	Real Zaragoza	31-03-1996
Spanish Primera Liga	Real Zaragoza	0-1	Seville	18-11-1995
1994/1995
Spanish Primera Liga	Real Zaragoza	0-1	Seville	04-06-1995
Spanish Primera Liga	Seville	2-1	Real Zaragoza	15-01-1995
1993/1994
Spanish Primera Liga	Seville	0-1	Real Zaragoza	23-01-1994
Spanish Primera Liga	Real Zaragoza	1-2	Seville	05-09-1993

if you count only home wins-draws-lose we have 6w-2d-4l number must go 3 so we have a draw here the same if you see at total a big big draw for me


----------



## ektoras88 (Nov 14, 2010)

seville scored at 90++++  


anyway malaga won


----------

